# Converting a dripper to a bottom feeder



## dwayne19420 (7/1/16)

HI ALL
Question has any one here ever converted a dripper to work with a bottom fed mod.?? 
My plan is to convert a Freak show mini to work on a bottom fed mod.
I have looked at the bf attys cyclone/reomizers to replace the kak one I have but they are damn expensive.
So I have to work with what I have available on hand any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Andre (7/1/16)

See this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-convert-rda-to-bottom-feed.t8706/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (7/1/16)

Hi @dwayne19420. Hope that article helped.

I have converted my Derringer succcessfully and it's the only one I did so I can tell you what I did there.

I used:
- a pack of 2 1.5mm titanium drill bits from Mica for around R9.
- a small vice type clamp that clamps onto a table at the bottom and then whatever you want to hold in place which would be the atty. This was about R20 in Makro.
- a normal 650W drill.
- Q20
- a small round file
- an old Ego battery that doesn't work (made a great holder)
- a marker

What I did:
- Attempted to "unscrew" the 510 pin a failed.
- screwed the atty onto the Ego battery and locked the battery onto the vice as the atty alone was slipping off while drilling.
- drilled at varying speeds from the top of the PIN. Seemed like nothing was happenning forever here until I started putting some Q20 on it and then progress. Kept at it at high speed until it went all the way through.
- I used a marker to mark where the liquid outlet needs to be.
- The Q20 loosened the 510 pin which actually wasn't screwed in but presses in.
- I then used the round file to file on opposite sides of the 510 pin where the mark was.
- That was taking forever so I used the vice and drill again to hold just the 510 pin and drilled straight across the shaft on the flatspot that the file made.
- Soaked it in Sunlight liquid thereafter to get the Q20 off and put it back together.

It's been working great ever since with no issues. Hopefully it can work on yours and other drippers too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (7/1/16)

Going to give it a shot fingers crossed 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/1/16)

Or send the atty to @JakesSA of VapeClub to convert it for you for 80 bucks I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (7/1/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> HI ALL
> Question has any one here ever converted a dripper to work with a bottom fed mod.??
> My plan is to convert a Freak show mini to work on a bottom fed mod.
> I have looked at the bf attys cyclone/reomizers to replace the kak one I have but they are damn expensive.
> So I have to work with what I have available on hand any help will be much appreciated.


@dwayne19420 do you do mouth to lung or direct lung hits? What squonker will the atty be used with?


----------



## dwayne19420 (7/1/16)

Ashley A said:


> Hi @dwayne19420. Hope that article helped.
> 
> I have converted my Derringer succcessfully and it's the only one I did so I can tell you what I did there.
> 
> ...


I have done it   thanks for the help guys.







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Ashley A (7/1/16)

zadiac said:


> Or send the atty to @JakesSA of VapeClub to convert it for you for 80 bucks I think.


That was my plan A but after taking the courier costs to and from, it was going to cost about the same as the dripper so I took a shot at it and it worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (7/1/16)

Well done! It looks great and I'm sure it feels good to have done it too 

Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/1/16)

Well, good work there mate. It does feel better when you've done something yourself and it works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (7/1/16)

Awesome. Well done. Enjoy.


----------



## hands (7/1/16)

good job man


----------



## DaveH (7/1/16)

A nice job, well done 
Dave


----------



## dwayne19420 (8/1/16)

Thanks guys it does feel good to have done it myself .
Now to find a build that will work in it is my next mission.
I must say squonking is the way forward for me dripper feel dripper flavour without the fuss of dripping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

